# ferry prices



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Just checked all companies for a one way crossing on 5th February;

P&O £50

Sea France £54 - or £49.50 with MHF discount or £50 with Jan11BVP discount

Norfolk Lines £51 including a £6 fuel surcharge

Needs someone to break ranks - this is not a cartel of course!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is that expensive? Im sure its about what we pay with P&O. I think the cheapest I have had is £40 and the most expensive about £60 one way.

The Arran Ferry or Isle of Wight ferry is about £130 return and its shorter.

The ferry cost to France never concerns me as its pretty much free to camp there once you get there!


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

No I wasn't saying it was expensive - just that they are very similar so that makes it a bit difficult to judge!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

babyrhino said:


> No I wasn't saying it was expensive - just that they are very similar so that makes it a bit difficult to judge!


Ah yes, sorry i see.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

But will those prices rise or fall 

We are taking a one way crossing in April and are now paying £56 with P&O.

We booked through the C&CC in November and it was about £84 single for all the daytime crossings but we recently had to change the date by a couple of days and a crossing less than an hour earlier at 8.10am has dropped to £56 (and the original time one gone up to £88.)

So booking early doesn't always work out the cheapest - even with the £10 amendment fee we've saved a bit.

I think sometimes a return is not much dearer than a single like on the trains. It was definitely true when we used Norfolk line a few years ago and looked at using different routes each way.

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You better not look at Britany ferries.


Do as I did . Get a Tesco credit/ clubcard.
Buy everything on it.
Oay up at the end of the month.
Bingo..... Tunnel for free twice this year.


Dave p


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*ferry tickets*

hi all this ferry prices seem dear to me in the last 18 months we have never paid more than £ 86 return high or low season 8m -m/h- tag on p.o with Dover eurochange which is just up from the road to the port and that's not crossing at silly times like a lot of these offers have p.m me if you want phone number. jud


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> You better not look at Britany ferries.
> 
> Do as I did . Get a Tesco credit/ clubcard.
> Buy everything on it.
> ...


We're coming back on BF from Spain - it's only a bit over £400 single :lol: :lol:

We did our main food shop at Tescos for a while but now have gone back to Sainsburys 

Steve


----------

